# My cat domino



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my cat Domino:









He's an Agean Cat. I got him from a breeder when i was 12/13 ish in 2002 hes 11 years old this year. He's been my baby boy next to Bambi for as long as i can remember and he wont stop urinating right in front of the Cat box. So he's being put down on monday :/ im not so much sad because i know its his time to go just i dont get that hes not acting like hes in pain or anything, he seems just fine other than he gets in the cat box sticks his butt half way out and goes potty and the urinates in front of the cat box. either that or he rushes to the bathroom and doesnt make it idk :/ anyone ever have anything like this happen to them before?

We took him to one vet when he was 7 years old and they said he had crystals in his stick and that he had to eat a special food we bought the special food for 2 years and then couldnt afford it anymore and he did fine. :shrug::shrug: i dont get this.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

something tells me hes not sick but idk if he's getting Amnesia or something :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like some blood work is in order. 11 years old is not old. I would also consider getting a taller box for his litter box.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Urinary tract infection!!!! Easy fix!


----------



## chica051588 (Mar 29, 2013)

There could be A LOT going on here. Crystals in the urine are extremely irritating to the bladder wall and urethra. It can cause them to urinate outside the box. Try putting him back on his diet and increasing water intake with tuna icecubes.

Also, cats can get horrible arthritis. Getting in the box can be difficult for them, especially if they are overweight.

Urinating outside the box is usually quite fixable, and no reason to put a cat down. It's not "his time" if he's still acting happy. And just because he doesn't show you he's in pain doesn't mean there's not something to medically explain his issues. He needs his prescription diet. Trust me, coming from someone who owns 3 urinary cats and works in a vet hospital, it makes allllllll the difference in the world.

At the very least, just put pee padd around the litter box. Change them daily. No big deal.


----------



## chica051588 (Mar 29, 2013)

You said he did fine without his diet....this is the number one sign he is not fine without it. Try getting a script and ordering it online. Its MUCH cheaper. Hope this helps. Good luck with your handsome man.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

chica051588 said:


> You said he did fine without his diet....this is the number one sign he is not fine without it. Try getting a script and ordering it online. Its MUCH cheaper. Hope this helps. Good luck with your handsome man.


he didnt start this until 8 months ago hes been off hes diet longer than that and if its back hes gonna be put down because we cant afford the diet :/ Unless someone wants to buy him because my mom cant have a cat urniating outside the cat box right now shes got two months before a health and welfare inspection. I dont know anyone who would want to pay 35 dollars for a cat thats going ot cost them more and im not really willing ot give him up for free so i have to do something. and if hes getting older and he cant get in or out of the catbox due to Arthritis then he has to go because we cant afford pills for his arthritis. :/


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

chica051588 said:


> There could be A LOT going on here. Crystals in the urine are extremely irritating to the bladder wall and urethra. It can cause them to urinate outside the box. Try putting him back on his diet and increasing water intake with tuna icecubes.
> 
> Also, cats can get horrible arthritis. Getting in the box can be difficult for them, especially if they are overweight.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it might be arthiritis but i've seen him get in and out of the cat box a few days before posting this he just has his moments where he pees and hes done it quite alot when i was at my boyfriends idk if hes trying to get my attention because when im gone he misses me.  its just weird lol i've had him since he was a kitten


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

please dont get mad if i choose to put him down :/ i've already had one person go bannanas just because i was gonna shoot a goat if i couldnt sell her when i need the money.  im not a killing machine its just part of life if i cant afford the animal or the animal is not gonna bring me money (cats are exceptions they are my pets but when they come up with a problem where i cant afford to help them i have to put them out of their misery) they have to go either way. Its a part of life you dont always want to do what is a part of life but you have to do what you have to do and i hope you all will understand :/


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Amoxicillin. Try it. It will clear it up. You could also check with your local humane society and see if they will take him in. It's not a hard or expensive fix. Even the prescription diet, for a cat, is not very expensive. We are talking less than $20 a month. The vet visit may run around $100 to get antibiotics and such. The food is around $30 for a bag that should last him a couple of months.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are plenty of things you can try without costing a lot of money. Have you tried a natural raw diet for your cat? Have you tried different litters for the cat? Have you tried putting multiple litter boxes out for the cat? Have you tried a taller litter box? If he can't get in the box, have you tried cutting out a small area so he can just walk into the litter box? Have you done searches on the internet for ways to help with the crystals or clear up a UTI?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I do have one question though.....why would you not be willing to let him go for free to someone who can afford to take care of him? Just a thought.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You should try changing cat litter...sometimes they are sensitive to certain types of litter...try one that's fine and soft. Also, before you put the cat down, please try finding a home for him...there may be a perfect home out there for the cat that will put the time and money into finding out what is wrong. It may be a real simple fix, but one that requires a vet's attention. Or you can try a rescue group. Euthanasia should really be the last option.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have to talk to my mom about this because she needs it cleared up right before her inspection. ill do what i can but no promises.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

What about apple cider vinegar? If it can help urinary problems in wethers why not cats? If he had crystals they probably have built up again. Its not uncommon in cats at all.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I would check out the TV program, My Cat From Hell. I have a feeling you might find answers there. The problem may be easily fixed by making some changes in your home. Jackson is a cat behavior expert and has helped many families fix their cat problems. I would not put your cat down without checking out this site and trying some of the tips offered.

http://jacksongalaxy.com/


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Another source would be the Cat Chat lady Tracie Hotchner. http://www.traciehotchner.com/cc/

This is a fixable problem, not a death sentence.... If you feel you can't deal with it, please see if there is a rescue society in your area that will help the cat and find a new home for it.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok....honestly. You need to get rid of the cat, and are willing to put it down, yet you are not willing to _give_ it away to someone who would be able to give it a loving home? It will probably even cost you money to have a vet put him down, so why not just make him free to a good home? You say you need the money, but putting him down wouldn't give you anything more than giving him away would. Putting him down should be an absolute last resort. Sorry...I just disapprove of putting an animal down for no reason.

You could try getting a litterbox with a top on it, then he won't be able to pee outside of the box.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Kaneel easy  hes not getting put down i decided i couldnt bear to do that since hes not showing any signs of pain so what im gonna do is put a piddle pad down and see if i can figure this out im gonna do all of the above and change the piddle pads daily  He's an agean cat and those guys are notorious for not hesitating to get your attention in ANY way so! im gonna give him alot of attention more than i already have been giving him maybe thats his problem if that doesnt help then im gonna keep trying because i cant put an animal down whos not in pain i have to try im sorry i upset alot of people on here i have a tendancy to tell the whole truth and it sucks i know but i cant lie. so i hope everyone is okay i mean domino will be  lol


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

xymenah said:


> What about apple cider vinegar? If it can help urinary problems in wethers why not cats? If he had crystals they probably have built up again. Its not uncommon in cats at all.


i have some of that ... ill give it a try ill make some tuna "apple vinegar" i ice cubes tomorrow


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with Kaneel. Some of our cats had problems (missing the box while pooping) and the boxes with lids just stop that completely because they can't miss :laugh:


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

BlissMeadows said:


> Kaneel easy  hes not getting put down i decided i couldnt bear to do that since hes not showing any signs of pain so what im gonna do is put a piddle pad down and see if i can figure this out im gonna do all of the above and change the piddle pads daily  He's an agean cat and those guys are notorious for not hesitating to get your attention in ANY way so! im gonna give him alot of attention more than i already have been giving him maybe thats his problem if that doesnt help then im gonna keep trying because i cant put an animal down whos not in pain i have to try im sorry i upset alot of people on here i have a tendancy to tell the whole truth and it sucks i know but i cant lie. so i hope everyone is okay i mean domino will be  lol


Hang in there BlissMeadows, happy to hear you're gonna try some of the suggestions posted ! The apple cider vinegar was a very good suggestion. You might have to get a little creative to get your kitty to take it . and NEVER feel bad about telling the truth. Sometimes the truth can be painful, but that's how people can help the most when they know the exact situation they're dealing with. Good luck with Domino and keep us posted, -k?


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> I agree with Kaneel. Some of our cats had problems (missing the box while pooping) and the boxes with lids just stop that completely because they can't miss :laugh:


thats so not true i have a box with a lid and my cat still goes outside the box hes like a magician LOL!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

animalfamily said:


> Hang in there BlissMeadows, happy to hear you're gonna try some of the suggestions posted ! The apple cider vinegar was a very good suggestion. You might have to get a little creative to get your kitty to take it . and NEVER feel bad about telling the truth. Sometimes the truth can be painful, but that's how people can help the most when they know the exact situation they're dealing with. Good luck with Domino and keep us posted, -k?


I will  i gotta go make those vinegar ice cubes now lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do want to tell the truth but how you word it can make all the difference.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You do want to tell the truth but how you word it can make all the difference.


you know your right Kslav i am notorious for wording stuff wrong :/ sometime i wish that god would have taken my voice instead of my hearing so then maybe it wouldnt be so bad but then something tells me .... id still have a problem LOL! cause i cant have my cake and eat it too  lol


----------

